# Lobos builds



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Working on some a-arms for my first servo build


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Last ones for tonight. Night everyone.


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

Chris_lobo08 said:


> Working on some a-arms for my first servo build


Firme birth control ese


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ This cock guzzler again!?


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't feed the troll guys, any way I made some cylinders my first try at making then, I ran out of tubing I had left over from were I left off on my first attempt to make servo lowrider. So till I get a chance to get a caliper and get the right size tubing to make some realistic cylinders I might be gone a while. Have a blessed and keep modeling!


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

My first scratch made a-arms not the best ones but their my first and I'm still not done with them.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Drive shaft I'm making, might make one of aluminum instead..


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, homie.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

bugs-one said:


> Looking good, homie.


Thanks bro! It's gonna take me while to finish I work at a slow pace 
And I'm out of material to make my cylinders. All in good time.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's some things I did over the weekend nothing much but it's progress.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

And my f1 that I've been working on for while now.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like shit brah!!


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

Orale nice frame off


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

BRADFORD said:


> Looks like shit brah!!


Y teh hate m8 ;-;


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Chris_lobo08 said:


> Y teh hate m8 ;-;


Don't sweat Bradford or shades, they're OT pussies. They don't build, they just hate on anyone with talent cause the only thing they do well is suck their own cum from each other's gaping maw of what used to be an asshole.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Chris_lobo08 said:


> Y teh hate m8 ;-;


Call it how I sees it. Looks like shit.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

sinicle said:


> Don't sweat Bradford or shades, they're OT pussies. They don't build, they just hate on anyone with talent cause the only thing they do well is suck their own cum from each other's gaping maw of what used to be an asshole.


Lol yea man I really don't pay attention to them I mainly ignore them, just wanted to see what he would say..


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

So....... Has any had experience with linear servos for the hydros??????????? I tried to make one with parts from a micro servo but it kept binding up so I dumped it. I have an idea of taking the motor from a regular 9g servo and replacing the one on the linear for it, you guys think it will give it more torque&speed or just stay the same ????? I'm mainly want it for the front since there's little space up there...


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well I finally figured out which way I'm headed with my 48 f1..


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Got some in the mail 


My first ones ever, pegasus makes some clean ass wheels


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

:naughty:


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Man I wish I had a miter box.. Trying to make this spindles for the impala


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Im diggin that truck bro


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Balljoint


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

bigdogg323 said:


> Im diggin that truck bro


Thanks homie still got work to do on it.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Last one for tonight one side done...


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just finished this.. Cleanest work ever huh


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm just kidding this is one of my old glue bombs I found in a box. I'm actually restoring it I'm almost don't with it..


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chris_lobo08 said:


> Hello?


Is it me your looking for???


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

sneekyg909 said:


> Is it me your looking for???


"I can see it in your eyes"


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Im wanting to buy some herb deeks? If anybody got some they are willing to sell.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Workbench Sunday


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks dark blue/purple in person, there's no clear on it yet got to lay down some murals first.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

I might have an extra set of Herb Deeks.
Build looks good so far. I could never do a clean front end removal.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

texasfinest said:


> I might have an extra set of Herb Deeks.
> Build looks good so far. I could never do a clean front end removal.


How much shipped, if you have some ?


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Doing my first tingo style interior. Right now I'm just practicing since I don't have the correct color materials I need. Got the frame chromed also, not the best chrome but it's better then silver paint.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lifted frame, should I keep it or dump it?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I would dump it. What'd you use for the chrome?


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

bugs-one said:


> I would dump it. What'd you use for the chrome?


Spaz stix mirror chrome, I used rustoleum gloss black enamel for the base then misted the spaz stix till it got the chrome look.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks good.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Some more updates. Got some murals on, not the best but it's my
First time. Got the interior done, also made some dumps for some hoppin hydros pumps. I know they're too big but it's what I had in hand. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Where you at Lobo? Any progress?


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Frame, arms, and axle went poop on me even after letting the spaz stixs cure for a whole week so I have to redo them. Lately I've been working on this amt 64. Almost done with the suspension a little more tweets and it should be done. That's about it haven't done much.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking cool bro.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Good scratch building work.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's a 53 bel air I'm working on for a build off on instagram, made a visor for it too.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

The Belair is looking good can't wait to see it done


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice bro. What are your plans on the BelAir?


----------



## fobomes (May 17, 2017)

it looks really nice


www.top10escorts.com


----------

